# [hs] RIM bestreitet jegliche BlackBerry-Ausspähung



## Newsfeed (27 Mai 2008)

In einem Schreiben an seine Kunden stellt Research in Motion klar, dass der BlackBerry-Datenverkehr weder von RIM noch anderen Dritten dechiffrierbar sei. Nur der Kunde besitze die notwendigen und selbst generierten Schlüssel.

Weiterlesen...


----------

